# New and ready to learn all I can!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome Jamie!


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello Jamie! nice you joined here, you'll love it.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! This is a great place, I think you'll love it here!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey jamie, welcome x


----------

